# Patch Panel at home



## kakashi_12 (Oct 16, 2009)

When I do eventually get a house of my own... I would like to install a patch panel, wall plates, a rack, a switch, run all the cabling, etc. Just like a network / wiring closet. Anyone have any suggestions that have done this before?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Are you going to have a house built? Or you planning on something like using a closet?

I have a done a couple of media closets on new builds. I was able to get when the house was being build and did a lot of wiring.

BG


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I have done this with a small remodelling project and have also built three homes on my own from scratch, so I have done extensive work in that area as I completed wiring and access for those things that I need and wish to have. 

The only suggestion that I would have when you undertake this idea is to think big. If you know what you want, then dream enough and put in things (even if behind the wall where you might later have access) to allow for expansion when you have the bucks to expand. Dream a lot and prepare for those dreams even if not in the reach of your present budget. You will never regret overdoing what you can presently do and I have found that really pays off when you get the urge to upgrade.

When you prepare in advance by thinking big, the cost is minimal while doing the project, but the payoff is large if you decide to move it up a notch later on.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you have access to the frame it's MUCH easier. I've installed patch panels and sometimes it's a breeze while other times I just want to throw down my tools and leave.


----------



## kakashi_12 (Oct 16, 2009)

what brand patch panels should I go with then?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

OnQ is a great product.


----------

